# Favorite iPad games?



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Got my ipad 2 a couple of weeks ago and just wondering what games you're into. Kind of burned out on Angry Birds after playing it constantly on my touch. Here are the games I'm playing now...

Real Racing HD
Stupid Zombies
Paper Toss HD and World Tour. Kinda sad that I can easily burn an hour or more tossing a paper wad into a trash can.
Hidden object games. I love these games.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Favorite is a strategy game called Civilization Revolution.  Others are more pedestrian, Monopoly and Scrabble.


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

Plants vs. Zombies is a must have.
TowerMadness is good fun.
X-Plane is neat if you like flight sims.
Flight Control HD is a good one too.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I like games like We City, We Farm, City Story (max'd out), We Rule. The "We" games just keep growing and growing as far a land size and things to put on your land. What's neat is that you don't have to spend any real $$ to play. They do have options to spend real $, but I never do. cheap cheap

I also like hidden object games, but most free hidden object games stop short and then you are forced to buy the full version. I like free stuff. cheap cheap cheap


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

My favorites are Monopoly and I like the hidden object games. I also like all of the Angry Birds games.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Cat Physics
Angry Birds

In that order. I only have two games on the iPad.

Mike


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I really like Tiny Wings, Burn it All, and Who's That Flying. I also heard good things about World of Goo, but have so far been too cheap to buy it, hem...

I did stock up on loads of hidden object games from Big Fish on Mother's Day weekend, when they were all for $.99 instead of $9.99 - but they seem to have regular promotions, so they are worth checking out regularly. I wonder if they will have something similar this weekend for Father's Day?


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Plants v. Zombies--hands down my absolute favorite.

Honorable mention--Angry Birds, Boggle, Scrabble, and Rise of Atlantis. Oh, and my kids love Fruit Ninja.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Guess I'll have to try Plants vs Zombies. Seems to be very popular.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

I pplay Ticket to Ride alot, both online and against the CPU.  I also play alot of Cacassonne.


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

Plants vs. Zombies
Angry Birds
Hanging with Friends
Words with Friends
Dig it


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Plants v Zombies

Scrabble

Backgammon HD

Uno

I usually like Monopoly and others, but I really dislike games where I have to shake my iPad.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Recently started playing Labyrinth on the iPad and love it. Air Hockey not so much. Fingers drag on the screen.


----------



## LunaraSeries (Jun 19, 2011)

I can't stop playing scrabble.  I like hangman and Move It! too.


----------



## EntangledLewis (Jul 3, 2011)

I am addicted to Ascension: Chronicle of the Godslayer. It is a deck-building game. The best way I can describe it is that it is like a collectible card game for people that hate CCGs.

I've played literally hundreds of games on iPhone and iPad. Other iPad favorites include:
Space Miner HD
Osmos HD
Orbital HD
Fruit Ninja HD
Drawn: The Painted Tower
Puzzle Quest 2
Pinball HD
Pinball Tristan
Army of Darkness Defense HD
Galcon Fusion

and many others...


----------



## Quake1028 (Jul 11, 2010)

NBA Jam HD!


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Plants vs. Zombies HD
Words with Friends HD
Shanghai Lite (Mahjong Solitare--.99cents to by all the layouts)
Ms. Pac-Man
Bounce On 2
NBA Jam HD--though I'm not big on the controls.  Not a fan of games with simulated joystick and buttons.

I like the Angry Birds games, but just have the trial versions.


----------



## TriciaJ82 (Jan 18, 2011)

I am a time management game addict   I love all of the dash games by playfirst. Currently I am playing Mystic Emporium HD (.99) and I love it. I am also enjoying hanging with friends and word with friends.
Tricia


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

TriciaJ82 said:


> I am a time management game addict
> Tricia


Have you tried Megaplex Madness? It's my favorite time management game. I've deleted it and reinstalled it several times (that's the only way you can replay it -- but you don't get charged for it again). It's by Big Fish Games, whose other games I love too.

Very fun! : )


----------



## TriciaJ82 (Jan 18, 2011)

kindlemama said:


> Have you tried Megaplex Madness? It's my favorite time management game. I've deleted it and reinstalled it several times (that's the only way you can replay it -- but you don't get charged for it again). It's by Big Fish Games, whose other games I love too.


That isn't one I have seen before. Thanks so much for the suggestion! I added it to my appshopper list so it will notify me when the price drops again. Hopefully by then I will have completed the one I am working on now. 
Tricia


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

TriciaJ82 said:


> That isn't one I have seen before. Thanks so much for the suggestion! I added it to my appshopper list so it will notify me when the price drops again. Hopefully by then I will have completed the one I am working on now.
> Tricia


Love AppShopper! It's a great way to remember stuff you wanted to buy, but not pay full price. : )

I think you'll really enjoy this game. It has three modes: normal, hard, and insane. I can't really tell much difference between the three. It's very doable, but does make you think -- just what my old brain needs! : )


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

My newest obsession is Sid Meyers Pirates.


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

i found the best 100 games for your Ipad2. From action to sport, you will get all the categories of games

see here: http://www.techespot.com/2011/03/best-ipad-2-games.html


----------



## KathyGleason (May 5, 2011)

Words with Friends is my favorite, also Mahjong DF and Frisbee...


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

pool pro online 3 is my favorite $1.99. You can find it on my last link or go directly here: http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/pool-pro-online-3-for-ipad/id364183735?mt=


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I beat Blackbeard yesterday and am now cruising around in his tricked out ship.


----------



## walkerman (Jul 29, 2011)

Plants vs. Zombies
A ngry Birds
Hanging with Friends
Words with Friends
Dig it
And so on.

2945abc45 0729


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm a very good Bowmaster player. I hunt those little critters down and put an arrow into their moving bodies.
Don't sic PETA on me. I can't kill real animals.

After I've pounded the keys on my computer for hours, I can unwind with Angry Birds. Best of all, I can beat my six-year-old grandson.

Life is good.

Meb


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

As bad as it sounds I have never played Angry Birds!  Is it really that good?


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

Sharon,

25 years ago I played PacMan and Frogger a few times. Then the kids got a shooting game. I sat for 6 hours working my way up until I reached the end of the game. It said, "Congratulations, you can get a real gun."

I already had a real gun...I live in Texas. Lol

Nothing has compared to Angry Birds. IMHO

Meb


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Did anyone catch the vamp guard on True Blood playing Plants V Zombies on last weeks show?


----------



## journeymama (May 30, 2011)

Cut the Rope! It's awesome.

And Tiny Wings, too...

My kids really like Sentinel.


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

Meb Bryant said:


> Sharon,
> 
> 25 years ago I played PacMan and Frogger a few times. Then the kids got a shooting game. I sat for 6 hours working my way up until I reached the end of the game. It said, "Congratulations, you can get a real gun."
> 
> ...


Meb,

I see your point 

I'll check it out!

Btw, I love texas, I go there at least three times a year for work / family


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

Sharon,

Texas has been VERY hot. We had a good shower yesterday, but we're still 18" behind on rainfall. Wait till it cools off for your next trip. Today was a cool 99 degrees.

Meb


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

Meb Bryant said:


> Sharon,
> 
> Texas has been VERY hot. We had a good shower yesterday, but we're still 18" behind on rainfall. Wait till it cools off for your next trip. Today was a cool 99 degrees.
> 
> Meb


Just saw this reply, phew that is crazy! I think I may be coming down in Sept now... not sure yet!


----------



## chalkmaven (Dec 27, 2008)

I must be the only person in the whole world who doesn't like Angry Birds.  Can't kill those darn pigs to save my life 

I love Plants vs Zombies, but my latest fav is Spirits.  A neat, unusual game, for me anyway.


----------



## FaithH (Aug 19, 2011)

Since Angry Birds steals and extracts information from your phone, i banned it.But mine right now are:World Of Goo,Osmos,Tiny Wings,Words With Friends (great social game)


----------

